# Hans Zimmer Interstellar Theme Cover in Cubase



## dan1 (Aug 1, 2015)

listen on full volume for some reason my cubase always exports low volume


----------



## Maestro1972 (Aug 1, 2015)

I had no problems hearing at normal listening levels. Very thankful I didn't crank it up. Nice work on the cover.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 1, 2015)

Good work. Two things to consider: right now you've got quite distinct room impressions on each of your instruments. Glue reverb needed? Second, I would reconsider the cymbal from 1:09-1:20, it sounds like an audio artifact.


----------



## dan1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Maestro1972 said:


> I had no problems hearing at normal listening levels. Very thankful I didn't crank it up. Nice work on the cover.


Thank you!! I guess it's my headphones or cheap onboard realtek causing the low volume



NoamL said:


> Good work. Two things to consider: right now you've got quite distinct room impressions on each of your instruments. Glue reverb needed? Second, I would reconsider the cymbal from 1:09-1:20, it sounds like an audio artifact.



Thanks!! yes Im not sure if what I did is proper (I'm a amateur) but yes I gave each instrument section its own QL reverb (strings, brass, perc, guitar) but for the stereo panning I used VirtualSoundStage perhaps that is what makes it too wet because it also gives its own reverb (I think so)
This is the VSS setup






How do I "glue" the reverbs together? it's first time I hear this term for reverb! I only heard people use a compressor on the master bus to glue the whole track together but how do I glue the reverb? I wanna give it a try


----------



## NoamL (Aug 2, 2015)

A glue reverb is exactly what you're already doing - putting all the instruments in the same space on the master bus so that they sound like a group performance rather than a collage of recordings made in different spaces.

So: I could be wrong and your issue is _*before*_ the master bus. I listened again and I think the issue is the organ is dryer than the strings, and the piano is the wettest - yet the staging is exactly contrary to this, the piano is near, strings are mid and organ is far back on the left. Of course the wet piano does sound pretty awesome... maybe all you need to do is reverb the organ a bit more.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Aug 2, 2015)

dan1 said:


> Thanks!! yes Im not sure if what I did is proper (I'm a amateur) but yes I gave each instrument section its own QL reverb (strings, brass, perc, guitar) but for the stereo panning I used VirtualSoundStage perhaps that is what makes it too wet because it also gives its own reverb (I think so)



A note, if you are going to use VSS2 for panning only (thats what im using it for also and its perfect), in the "Room" section of the VSS2 at the upper right corner you must remove the room cause it adds more reverb. Put it on Free Field and it will act only as a panner.


----------



## dan1 (Aug 3, 2015)

IoannisGutevas said:


> in the "Room" section of the VSS2 at the upper right corner you must remove the room cause it adds more reverb. Put it on Free Field and it will act only as a panner.



I didn't know that!! I just changed that in the template!



NoamL said:


> the organ is dryer than the strings, and the piano is the wettest - yet the staging is exactly contrary to this, the piano is near, strings are mid and organ is far back on the left. Of course the wet piano does sound pretty awesome... maybe all you need to do is reverb the organ a bit more.



I didn't know what was wrong with the reverb until this insight, I hear exactly what you described here

I'll try adding more reverb to the organ and see how it turns out!


----------

